# dwarf four leaf clover growing tall?



## neilshieh (Jun 24, 2010)

i'm have a 2.5 gallon tank with this shrimp and plant substrate i bought from taiwan, it's little black balls smaller than bb's. i have a diy gel yeast reactor set up using a glass diffuser, and a clip on small lamp that produces 9 watts. i planted the dwarf four leaf clovers(submersed form) 2 days ago and they are growing quite fast but they're sending up stalks versus the carpet i want, and these stalks have 2 leaves split like a Y. any idea why? also i have a glass lid on top should i remove that?


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi Neil,

I suspect the plants are not getting the amount of light that they need for more compact growth and the stems are "reaching" for the light. Usually I find that just increasing the photoperiod doesn't solve the problem for me, usually I have to add more wattage above the tank. Removing the glass lid may help, but don't be surprised if the problem persists.


----------



## neilshieh (Jun 24, 2010)

The bulbs are 6500k and 9 watts so 3.6 wpg isnt enough?


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi Neil,

Possibly not, the 2 WGP "rule" doesn't always work well for small and large aquariums.


----------



## neilshieh (Jun 24, 2010)

well if i do let them grow taller would they still form a carpet? also i tried using a 15 watt incandescent bulb over it but it seemed so dim compared to the 9 watt flourescent bulb, which one should i use?


----------

